# pheasant surveys ??????



## raineyriver (Sep 20, 2003)

I guess im :withstupid: :beer: 
Anyone hear about spring crowing counts or summer brood counts

Dale Willard
Harvey ND

:sniper:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dave, this is unofficial. A guy I know drives a mail delivery truck around ND. Makes a lot of miles. And he hunts. Said it looks the same as last year.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Going to be a good year this year!!


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

we hope so :lol:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

So it is unseasonably cold for this time of year. What gives??


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

According to Al Gore its Global Warming :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Takin a drive to Rapid City tomorrow. We'll see what the road side count looks like.


----------

